# My new cockatiel



## JaimeTeesside (May 11, 2012)

This is Storm

He was born 7th April 2014



(signs of being a male- "rubbing" him self on a furby. never seen my girls do it)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new and very cute little friend!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*what a little cutie! *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

My female budgie rubs herself on her toy all the time lol...


----------



## JaimeTeesside (May 11, 2012)

well he is a male and loves to sing. he is only 5 months old but no how to sing


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Strom is beautiful Jaime...congrat's...


----------



## JaimeTeesside (May 11, 2012)

thanks. he can sing if you are happy and you know it


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

JaimeTeesside said:


> This is Storm
> 
> He was born 7th April 2014
> 
> ...


got u a handsome little fella there, congrats....keetman


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Storm is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing his picture with us, Jaime! *


----------



## Heletia (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Storm! :ciao:


----------

